# Um aguaceiro sobre a Ria Formosa (Faro)



## Agreste (18 Fev 2014 às 18:39)

Conjunto de fotografias sobre a passagem de um aguaceiro sobre Faro naquelas típicas situações de primavera. Aguaceiro irregular, nem todo o céu estava coberto ao mesmo tempo e por isso não chovia em todo o lado.

(Faro, 18-02-2014)

Sueste...







Sul...






Sudoeste de onde estava o corpo principal da massa nebulosa...






Nesta altura tive de me abrigar debaixo da estrada de acesso ao porto comercial de Faro porque começou a chover. Mais adiante já com menos chuva avistam-se as cortinas já a sul...






A sudoeste mais cortinas de chuva...






A leste apenas nublou...






O aguaceiro progrediu pra sul onde aparentemente perdeu intensidade e se desfez...






A sudoeste prosseguiam as cortinas de chuva...











O aguaceiro era irregular e uma parte dele chegou mais tarde ao lado este onde acabou por formar um arco-iris, aqui ainda a nordeste.


----------

